# أساس سلوك المسيحي الحي بالله - شركة الثالوث والدخول في الحرية الحقيقية



## aymonded (6 أبريل 2012)

كل من يتوب ويعود  لنبع الحياة الأبدية بإيمان واعي حي، يبدأ يدخل في سرّ التجديد في المسيح يسوع:
 + إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً (2كورنثوس 5: 17)
 + لأنه في المسيح يسوع ليس الختان ينفع شيئاً ولا الغُرلة بل الخليقة الجديدة (غلاطية 6: 15)​  فتتغير حياته، يوماً بعد يوم، بعمل النعمة في قلبه  فيدخل في سيرة  روحانية مقدسة بالتقوى، في شركة حية مع الله الثالوث القدوس تتقوى فيه وينمو فيها،  وتنعكس حياة الشركة  على حياته الشخصية - في واقعه اليومي المُعاش - في وحدة المسيح الرب الذي وحدنا في نفسه  لندخل في سرّ الشركة مع  الله بالروح القدس في كنيسة مقدسة تتحقق فيها الوحدة، وهذه الوحدة  المقدسة لا يُمكن أن تُبنى على أساس التمييز بين الحلال  والحرام حسب الناس، لأن  الابتعاد عن الشرّ في حد ذاته وتجنبه يستحيل أن يخلق الوحدة، فنحن  كمسيحيين لا نقبل  الحلال والحرام كأساس للسلوك القويم حسب سرّ النعمة العاملة في داخلنا، بل أساس السلوك عندنا مبني  وقائم على كل ما  هو من المحبة والشركة، فهذان (المحبة والشركة) هما  الأساس المُحرك  للسلوك، والمحبة ليست هي محبة مجردة أو هي مجرد أخلاق  سلوكية تسلمناها من  آبائنا الذين ربونا على تقبل الآخر في المجتمع، بل المحبة التي  نقصدها هنا هي الله [  الله محبة ]، ولأن الله [ الثالوث ] محبة فهو الذي  يجعلنا واحداً :

[ الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أحبه وأُظهر له ذاتي ] (يوحنا 14: 21)
[ ليكون الجميع واحداً كما انك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا ليؤمن العالم انك أرسلتني ] (يوحنا 17: 21)
[ وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد ] (يوحنا 17: 22)
[ أنا فيهم وأنت فيَّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد وليعلم العالم انك أرسلتني وأحببتهم كما أحببتني ] (يوحنا 17: 23) 
[ بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة أن ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا فنحن ينبغي لنا أن نضع نفوسنا لأجل الإخوة ] (1يوحنا 3: 16)
يا إخوتي ينبغي أن نفهم طبيعة سرّ حياتنا الجديدة في المسيح، لأننا فيه وبقيامته صرنا *خليقة جديدة*   ليست من هذا العالم وطبعه مهما ما كان جميل وفاضل، فلاحظوا جداً وانتبهوا واعرفوا أن كل الخطايا   والتعديات بكل أشكالها وأنواعها المستترة والظاهرة تحت أي شكل، ما هي إلا   صورة الموت الروحي في الإنسان، وهي صورة لا يُحاربها العالم أو يعترض   عليها، بل يُعطي لها الشرعية ويُدعمها بالقوة اللازمة، وذلك لأنها تخدم   تطلعات الإنسان وشهواته الفاسدة، من حُب المراكز أو مال أو كبرياء... الخ: [ كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة ليس من الآب بل من العالم ] (1يوحنا 2: 16)

 وكل  من  يحيا بهذا العالم الساقط، أي يحمله في قلبه مرتبطاً بكل شهواته ويسلك بقانونه تحت سلطان غرائز الجسد، فأنه يموت   روحياً منفصلاً عن الله، بل ولا يقدر أن يُقيم شركة مع الله ولا مع الآخرين في سرّ المحبة المتفدقة بروح الله،   بل ولا يقدر أن يعرف الله كشخص حي وحضور مُحيي: [ كان في العالم وكُوَّن   العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم ] (يوحنا 1: 10)، لذلك قال الرسول : [ لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم أن أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب ] (1يوحنا 2: 15)+ فسلوك المسيحي الحي بالله ينبع من قيامة ربنا يسوع   الذي حررنا من كل فريضة وقانون الحرام والحلال وجعل لنا قانون سماوي   فوقاني من المحبة والشركة: [ إذاً إن كنتم قد متم مع المسيح عن أركان   العالم *فلماذا كأنكم عائشون في العالم تفرض عليكم فرائض*   ] (كولوسي 2: 20)، فأن عاش الإنسان حسب مبادئه الإنسانية محدداً بعقله ما  هو  شرّ وما هو خير بفلسفته أو منطقه الخاص خاضعاً لفرائض وطقوس لا من جهة حرية مجد أولاد الله بل وهو في حالة العبودية، أو بحسب المجتمع الذي يعيش  فيه يُحدد ما هو حرام وما هو حلال بعيداً عن الله وفي معزل عنه، أو حتى يظن أنه  قريب من الله لأنه درس وعرف عن الله معلومات ملأ بها فكره، وحفظ الوصايا من  جهة الفكر والمعرفة، فأن حياته ستصير مُظلمة  ليس فيها نور، لأن الإنسان الساقط تحت سلطان الخطية والموت عنده  غشاوة لأنه ظلمه، وكل  مبدأ أخلاقي أو فكر سامي أو قانون حتى لو كان رائع  شكلاً، فهذا كله ينبع  من نفسه وهو أصلاً ظلمة، فلا يُمكن بل ويستحيل على الإطلاق أن الظلمة تُضيء   من ذاتها إلا لو أشرق النور فيبددها، فالله هو نور الحياة،  لأن الخالق هو  الواهب كل الأشياء وجودها وحياتها، لذلك فلو صار الإنسان  نفسه وبذاته هو شخصياً نور الحياة،  فالحياة حتماً ستصير ظلمه كما قلنا بسبب أنه ساقط وواقع تحت سلطان الموت، لذلك مستحيل أن  يخرج منه النورطبيعياً، والرب قال عن نفسه انه هو نور الحياة:  [ ثم  كلمهم يسوع أيضاً قائلاً *أنا هو* (يهوه) *نور* العالم من *يتبعني* فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل *يكون له نور الحياة* ] (يوحنا 8: 12) ...
​إذن   تبعية الرب النور الحقيقي يجعل الإنسان يستنير ويصبح بدورة نور، أي أن   نور الرب يشع منه، ويصبح سلوكه فوقاني (أي من فوق) بالحب والشركة محققاً ما  قاله  الرسول: [ لكي *تكونوا بلا لوم وبسطاء أولاداً لله بلا عيب* في وسط جيل معوج وملتوٍ *تضيئون بينهم كأنوار في العالم* ] (فيلبي 2: 15) 


 لذلك   لو سألنا أي شخص لم يتذوق محبة الله ويعيش بالشركة مع الثالوث القدوس عن   الخلاص من الموت الروحي، لن نسمع إجابة فيها حياة الله، أو ملامح أي  شركة  أو وحدة مع الله والكنيسة جسد المسيح، بل سنسمع منه مجرد وصايا خارجية وتوجيهات من جهة الأعمال   الشكلية على مستوى الخارج [ العشور – الصوم – الطهارة – الصدق ... الخ ]   وكلها أشياء صالحة وضرورية للغاية لمن يؤمن إيمان حقيقي حي، لأنها هي التي تُعبِّر عن صدق عمل الله في داخله، لأن حينما يكون هذا ثمر الروح القدس فينا فأن مجد الله الوحد سيظهر ويجذب الجميع للحق، ولكن أعمال النور لا تُنفذ من الخارج  أو تنبُع   من ظلمة لإرضاء الضمير !!! لأن حتى لو حققها الإنسان وعاش بها بقدراته وإمكانياته الشخصية فسيصبح  فريسي جديد لن يتبرر أمام الله قط لأنه لو نظر (الله) وفحص النفس سيجدها غريبة ليس فيها حياة الابن الوحيد؛ فنحن لا نتبرر بأعمالنا وفضائلنا الشخصية، بل بما يملئنا به  الله ويهبنا إياه حسب عمل روحه في قلوبنا ومدى تغيرنا لصورة المسيح الرب، حسب إنارته لنا وإشراق نوره في قلوبنا [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة *هو الذي أشرق* في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)...
 

فعند  الإنسان البعيد عن الشركة سنجد أن سلوكه نابع من ذاته، من شخصيته وحسب تدبيره الخاص، وحسب معلوماته  وحياته بلا تدبير فوقاني بالنعمة،  وهو في حياته هذه الخالية من حياة الله  والمبنية على فكره ومعلوماته العقلية، فأننا نجده يقبل  حالة الإنسان الراهنة كما هي ويسعى لتطويرها من جهة تدريبها على الأعمال الصالحة ليكتسب فضيلة، مع أنه - بدون أن يدري - يسقط في بئر  الخطايا، مُعلناً رحمة الله وغفرانه، لكن حينما يُعلن هذا، فأنه يُعلنه بلا  تجديد للطبيعة الإنسانية الساقطة،  أو تجلي للحياة الإنسانية في المسيح، بل سنجده يدعمها بالأعمال الصالحة الخارجية التي رآها - حسب نظرته - مجرد جهاد يتوقف على قوة الإرادة بدون نعمة التجديد بالروح القدس [ فقال له يسوع الحق أقول لكم انكم أنتم الذين *تبعتموني في التجديد*... ] (متى 19: 28)، وبذلك يسد طريق الخلاص على نفسه أولاً وعلى الكثيرين، ويحكم على نفسه أنه ليس من الله، بل من المعرفة الطبيعية النابعة من  الموت الذي يتبعه الفساد حتماً، التي ترى قدراته الخاصة  وضبطه لذاته  وإرضاء الله بأعماله، بل ويحيا مع الله بجمعه المعلومات  الروحية  واللاهوتية اللازمة كفكر وثقافة يفتخر بها على الأقل في نفسه، ويتعدى على حرية الآخرين ويغصبهم على  الأعمال التي يراها صالحة ليربي الناس تحت سلطان عبودية الحرف فيدخلوا  حتماً في الموت وتحت سلطانه !!! 

فيُسلم الحياة المسيحية على أساس قاعدة الحرام  والحلال  وما هو لائق وغير لائق بلا نعمة ولا استنارة أو تجديد القلب والفكر  وتدعيم حياة  النفس الداخلية في المسيح يسوع، وهذا هو الموت عينه، لأن الحياة  هي فقط في المسيح، في شركة الثالوث القدوس، بالمحبة والإيمان، أو بمعنى أدق  بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة والظاهر وسط الكنيسة أعضاء المسيح المرتبطين معاً الذين ينموا معاً...
 فيا  إخوتي الأحباء أننا لا نسلك السلوك المسيحي حسب ما نعرف أو نفهم ولا بحسب التدريبات الروحية واكتساب الفضائل الشخصية، بل *حسب   شركتنا مع الثالوث القدوس ووحدتنا معه في المسيح، في الكنيسة كأعضاء   لبعضنا البعض، ونحيا وفق الخليقة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع حسب عمل الله   بالروح القدس في قلوبنا *[ ونحن جميعاً *ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف* كما في مرآة *نتغير إلى تلك الصورة* عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما *من الرب الروح*  ] (2كورنثوس 3: 18).

المعلومات عن الله ومعرفة اللاهوت كفكر أو السلوك  الإنساني حسب شوية مبادئ، كل هذا لا يُغيرنا لصورة الله، بل كل هذا ينفخ  ويجعل الإنسان متكبر في النهاية مهما ما أظهر اتضاعاً أمام الناس محاولاً أن يخفي فضائلة التي اكتسبها بجهده وتعبه، وهذا  شكل لا ينظر له الله بأي حال لأنه خالي من حضوره وإعلانه عن ذاته بالروح القدس الشاهد له في أعماق القلب من الداخل، بل فقط ينظر لصورته فينا ليس بعملنا نحن بل بعمل  الروح القدس في داخلنا، لأن من في استطاعته أن يصير قديس حسب مشيئة الله ويتغير لصورة الله بقدراته  الشخصية وحسب إمكانياته البشرية الضعيفة، مهما ما  بلغ من قوة إرادة وقدرة على العمل وعنده كل فكر روحي عميق أو دراسة صحيحة ودقيقة بل ومنصب عظيم في الكنيسة، بل أن كل ما في قدراته تُصب في النهاية  في شكله هو  أمام الناس وأخلاقه الإنسانية السامية والحسنة، ولكنه لن يتطبع بالطابع الإلهي بهذا الشكل، ولن  يتغير لتلك الصورة عينها كما من الرب الروح القدس، بل لن يتغير ولن  يتجدد طبعه  ويُصبح ابناً لله عملياً والروح القدس يشهد لروحه أنه ابناً لله  في الابن  الوحيد [ الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا إننا أولاد الله ] (رومية 8: 16)

بل ولا يستطيع أن يُقيم شركة حيه مع الله يسمع فيها  صوته ويعرف  مشيئته في حياته الشخصية بل دائماً يحتاج أن يقول له آخر ما هي مشيئة الله لأنه لا يستطيع أن يسمع صوت الله المُحيي، [وهذا يكشف لنا ما هو سر ركض الناس وراء الرهبان والراهبات والسعي المتواصل لطلب مشورة الناس في حياتهم الشخصية ليتعرفوا على مشيئة الله]، بل وقد يدخل في وهم أنه سمع صوت الله لمجرد أنه قرأ آيه أو كلام اتأثر به نفسياً أو حلم شافه، فكثيرون للأسف لم يدخلوا في حياة الشركة مع الثالوث القدوس، ولم يتلقفوا حياة الله في داخلهم فيبصرون ملكوت  الله في  داخل قلوبهم، وتشع فيهم نصرة الرب بروح القيامة، فيتيقنوا برؤية إيمان  حي أن  نصيبهم هو الرب ولهم ملكوت الله حتماً وعن يقين لأنه ليسوا بغرباء عنه [ فلستم إذاً بعد غُرباء ونُزلاً، بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله ] (أفسس 2: 19)....ولنقرأ معاً في الختام من رسالة القديس يوحنا الرسول الأولى الإصحاح الرابع من 9 إلى 21:
​[ بهذا أُظهرت محبة الله فينا أن الله قد *أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم **لكي نحيا به**.* في هذه هي المحبة ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله بل انه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا. أيها الأحباء أن كان الله قد أحبنا هكذا ينبغي لنا أيضاً أن يحب بعضنا بعضاً. الله لم ينظره أحد قط أن أحب بعضنا بعضاً فالله يثبت فينا ومحبته قد تكملت فينا. بهذا نعرف أننا نثبت فيه وهو فينا أنه قد أعطانا من روحه. ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصاً للعالم. من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله، فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله. ونحن قد عرفنا وصدقنا المحبة التي لله فينا الله محبة ومن يثبت في المحبة يثبت في الله والله فيه. بهذا تكملت المحبة فينا أن *يكون لنا ثقة في يوم الدين* لأنه كما هو في هذا العالم هكذا نحن أيضاً.* لا خوف في المحبة بل المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف إلى خارج* لأن الخوف له عذاب *وأما من خاف فلم يتكمل في المحبة*. نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً. أن قال أحد إني أُحب الله وأبغض أخاه فهو كاذب لأن من لا يحب أخاه الذي أبصره كيف يقدر أن يحب الله الذي لم يبصره. ولنا هذه الوصية منه أن من يحب الله يحب أخاه أيضاً ]
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يونيو 2014)

جرعة ايمانية دسمة ولذيذة
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2014)

ويبارك حياتك اخي الحبيب الغالي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يونيو 2014)

*استاذ ايمن ربنا يباركك ويعوضك عل تعبك ومجهودك 
فى زرع كلمة ربنا وتعاليمه لكل عطشان للكلمة *
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 يونيو 2014)

*رائع استاذى ومتميز دائما 
ربنا يفرح قلبك بدسم نعمته *


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2014)

إلهنا القدوس الصالح يفرح قلوبكم 
ويهبنا قوة حياة التقوى حسب قصده آمين
​


----------

